# What the 97% doesn't know



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 24, 2019)

For you anti-Corporate folks who like cherry-picking the story.  The whole story is much more interesting.


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------

